# wills creek last night



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

went down there had hard time getting gills for bait.at about 10 i had a very nice run got a little jumpy and it didnt have it ate.Im new to flathead fishing only been doing bout 3 years now.I tend to get excited.But all and all it was a good trip


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Getting jumpy like that is a problem that a lot of us have. Keep at it and you'll catch some.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

it really doesn't matter how long you have been fishing for big cats, when that clicker starts singing even the long time fisherman will get jumpy. just keep at it


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah we definitely all get jumpy when the clicker goes off ...............my buddy always tells me that i get too excited and pick up the rod to soon all of the time !!! i think its all a matter of whether or not the fish has the bait all the way in its mouth so that the hook makes contact and hooks up not how soon we pick up the rod !!!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

oh yeah.jumpy is the beast you cannot tame.just have to hold it off a bit longer.............


----------

